# Uh Oh!....Just Heard a Crow!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

uh oh is right! here's a question - why don't roosters just roost instead of crowing? hoping reb learns to cluck instead of crow...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

What do you call a rooster who wakes everybody up in the morning? An alarm cock.


One day, Cock of The Walk! Next day a feather duster. 


What do you get if you cross a Poodle and a rooster?
A cockadoodledoo! (Look out Catherine)

A farmer went out one day and bought a brand new stud rooster for his chicken coop. The new rooster struts over to the old rooster and says, "OK old guy, time for you to retire."
The old rooster replies, "Come on, surely you cannot handle ALL of these chickens. Look what it has done to me. Can't you just let me have the two old hens over in the corner?"
The young rooster says, "Beat it. You are washed up and I am taking over."
The old rooster says, "I tell you what, young stud. I will race you around the farmhouse. Whoever wins gets the exclusive domain over the entire chicken coop."
The young rooster laughs. "You know you don't stand a chance, old man. So, just to be fair, I will give you a head start."
The old rooster takes off running. About 15 seconds later the young rooster takes off running after him. They round the front porch of the farmhouse and the young rooster has closed the gap.
He is only about 5 feet behind the old rooster and gaining fast.
The farmer, meanwhile, is sitting in his usual spot on the front porch when he sees the roosters running by. He grabs his shotgun and - BOOM - he blows the young rooster to bits.
The farmer sadly shakes his head and says, "Darn. Third gay rooster I bought this month."


Farmer Jones' rooster died, and he went into town to buy a new one. When he got to the seed and feed store, he was told that they had sold out of roosters, and that he would have to wait for the next shipment. Farmer Jones told the salesman that he had a long way to travel, and that he needed a rooster bad, did he know where one could be had at this time? The salesman told him that actually, there was one rooster left in the back of the store that they had sold 10 times already, but that people had been bringing him back, and that the store was going to get rid of him in the morning.
Farmer Jones asked what the problem was, and the salesman told him that the rooster was a bit over sexed. Farmer Jones thought about it for a minute, and decided that there were enough hens around his farm to keep a rooster plenty busy, so asked what the rooster would cost. The salesman said that he could have him, that the rooster had caused so much trouble, that they were glad to be rid of him.
That night, Farmer Jones got home about bedtime, and let the new rooster out in the farmyard, and went to bed. There arose a din of noise such as Farmer Jones had never heard before, and he almost went out to see what was the problem, when he remembered what the salesman had told him about the rooster being oversexed, and he decided that the rooster would play himself out by morning...
The next morning, Farmer Jones awoke to total silence. He looked over at his wife, and saw her laying there sprawled out on the bed with her skirt hiked up, a blissful smile on her face. He next went to the window and looked out over the farmyard, and saw all the animals layed out on their backs, smiling blissfully. Concerned, Farmer Jones went out into the yard, and looked around. As far as the eye could see, there were farm animals sprawled out with this big smile on their faces, and he noticed that the bodies led off into the distance toward a hill. On top of this hill, he could make out the rooster, flat on his back with buzzards circling over head. The farmer made his way through the bodies, up to the hill, and stood over the rooster, and said, "Well old boy, ya done did yerself in."
The rooster cocked an eye, and said in a whisper, "Shhhhh, they're about to land!"


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha!!! REB SHUT UP!!!! Or at least wait til the neighbors leave for work......................maybe no one will mind, wouldn't that be great?!
He is sooo pretty!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh whew, just Reb crowing. Out here the crows are an early warning system for hawks and other evil chicken killing critters. I have learned to drop everything and run outside when I hear the crows start cawing. I hope Reb doesn't get himself into too much trouble.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh dear, once they start, they don't stop! I had one... had! He started crowing at 4:30am and didn't stop till 9 pm. He was a re-home from someone and, well... he ended up in the soup pot :-O


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Eric, we both almost fell out of bed laughing last night. I read your jokes out loud off my tablet.

So far still just that one crow. I doubt my neighbors will mind as long as it is not incessant and doesn't start in the predawn hours. One of the neighbors has a sun conure and she is pretty noisy on and off all day. You keep telling him Molly and shamrockmommy I will tell him the story about the stock pot for good measure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After a couple of quiet days my boy had a crowing fit this afternoon. He seemed very pleased with his voice. It was just after 4:00 PM. I have a feeling that my neighbors won't complain if he sticks to this schedule, but the advertising isn't a good idea. Ssssshhhh Reb (or at least be an afternoon caller, not a morning caller please. It also set Lily and Peeves to barking this time!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

My friend has a rooster who barely makes a peep. Mine, like I said, never shut up. Hope Reb hushes up!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Uh-oh. Reb you better be quite! Lol. At least the crowing fit wasn't at 1am! I think I could deal with 4pm. I really do enjoy listening to crowing just not incessantly super early in the morning. Interestingly I haven't heard my cockerel crow yet. I thought he was but it turned out to be my older one's collar was a bit loose and he was the culprit of the strangled sounding crows, lol. I actually took his collar off because everyone is away for the holidays and I don't mind the crowing, but I haven't heard one peep out of him in 2 days! 


And OMG! Eric I was busting up laughing at those jokes ????. I took a screen shot and am going to share them with all my chicken friends. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also think we will be ok if it is only good night and not good morning crowing. He did sound happy and proud. He is starting to approach the girls when I let them out in the morning. So far none of them has shown any tolerance for it. They screech and run away and he gives up.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Now if I had known about the rooster collar poor old Foghorn wouldn't have wound up as soup! Pretty cool thing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*A sign of good news!*

I was out with the birds late in the day yesterday and had the chance to talk with one of my closest neighbors over the fence about Reb and the girls. I apologized for the crowing fit from the day before and his answer was what crowing fit? No one at his house had heard it. So for the windows closed parts of the year I think we may be ok. BTW no more crowing yesterday or today! Last night it was in the teens here and so far today we haven't crossed the freezing mark. They seem to be doing fine. Chickens 1, cold 0. Now we just have to see what happens if there is big snow. At least that won't be while Lily and I are away this weekend.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Luck with the trip, as far as the crowing hopefully you are far enough away from your neighbors that it isn't annoying, I grew up down the street, two houses away and across the street from a family that had a rooster, frankly their donkey made more noise than the rooster


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for luck on our trip twyla. You are kind to think so much of the rest of us when I know you must be hurting so very badly.

Unfortunately my neighborhood is very suburban. Although our lots are just short of 1/4 acre, on my property is is longish and narrow front to back with my house close to one end. My conversation yesterday was just above normal conversation level with my neighbor on his upstairs deck, so we are pretty close! I am still hoping for Reb to be a good boy.



twyla said:


> Good Luck with the trip, as far as the crowing hopefully you are far enough away from your neighbors that it isn't annoying, I grew up down the street, two houses away and across the street from a family that had a rooster, frankly their donkey made more noise than the rooster


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So the report from home was that there was about half an hour of joyful crowing at about 3:00 this afternoon! Since the channel array on the hotel TV is a bit slim I have somehow gotten stuck watching Celebrity Wife Swap (something I normally wouldn't think of watching). One of the families (Tina Yothers from Family Ties) in the episode that is starting just now has chickens and apparently their rooster is nasty. The guest wife seems pretty flabbergasted over the idea that chickens could be pets!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sad to say that Reb had a crowing fit at about 5:30 this morning. It is time to order a no crow collar for him to see if that helps.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Uh oh, Reb that is a No No! Lol. My cockerel just started crowing too, he is getting earlier and earlier every day and this morning was the last day for him. I literally just put his collar on, he has a much longer neck than my rooster so I'm hoping it works as well. It didn't seem to bother him as much as the rooster's bothers him (I really need names for these guys!). Good luck with Reb's collar. I would love to see a picture of it when you get it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After yesterday morning not a peep out of him today. He is a fickle boy so far. I have to measure his neck so I can get the right size. We will do that tomorrow.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe reb heard you talking about a crow collar and is worried: if humans wear albatrosses around their necks, do crows serve the same purpose for roosters? :afraid:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Reb is crowing right now and did some earlier today around midday. So far he has only done it early in the morning one time. I did bring him in the house last night so we could measure his neck for a no crow collar which I ordered this morning. BF held him while I measured since I think BF has thoughts towards wringing his neck (not really).


----------

